# PB10 Problems



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey I just received my new subwoofer today (PB10), but I'm having problems getting it setup right.

It is very muted and I can only start to hear it when I have the gain up to about 60%. I have messed with crossover settings and stuff to try to get it to work but it's the same problem.

I have it connected to my Onkyo 605 receiver and ran the Audussey calibration a couple times.

Anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Audussey probably set your speakers to Large, in which case the bass is not being correctly routed to the sub. Go back in and set them to Small and let us know how that sounds.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

It only has crossover frequencies, it doens't have the large/small speaker options. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with these frequencies.

I run a 2.1 speaker configuration. I have L/R AV123 X-MTM speakers and the PB10. What should I have the settings to just to at least begin to calibrate them. Right now there is hardly anythign coming out of my subwoofer and that's with the gain up quite a bit.

Here are the settings I have now on my Onkyo 605 receiver:

Speaker Settings:
Speakers Type = Normal
Subwoofer = Yes
Front = Full Band
Center = None
Surround = None
LPF of LFE = 120Hz
Double Bass = On
Equalizer = Audyssey

I feel as though I'm missing a setting somewhere and it's not providing the subwoofer with the correct signal level.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Please see the following discussion of this topic, which includes comments by Chris Kyriakakis, Founder and CTO Audyssey Laboratories, wherein he recommends setting speakers to Small after running the Audyssey auto calibration. He also discusses setting of crossover frequency and how the Audyssey implementation varies some among manufacturers. It's a very good, informative read.

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/htf...lteq-questions-answers-onkyo-denon-et-al.html

Good luck with it,


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I read through that, but it didn't really help me with my problem. I can't seem to get any sound to come out of my subwoofer. When I put the gain up to about 60-75% it will start to have a little bit of bass, but I've read it should be calibrated at about 30% gain. I've manually changed the crossover frequencies and many settings on my receiver, but it is always the same problem. Maybe it's the subwoofer... I don't know and can't call thier tech support at this time.

I've put the crossover frequencies at 80/60/100 for the Fronts, and changed the LPF to LPE frequency 80, 100, 120.

This is pretty frustrating, I wonder if it's the cable I'm using.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

You do have it plugged into the sub PReout on the back of your receiver don't you. Make sure its not plugged in the wrong place.

Bill3508


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes it is in the Pre-out Subwoofer output from the receiver.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

What input source(s) are you using, and how are they physically connected to your receiver? Be as specific as possible.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I have my Computer hooked up Mini->RCA into the Game/TV RCA Inputs of my Onkyo 605. I have my X-MTM Left and Right hooked into the Left and Right channels with 12 gauge speaker wire. These work fine. The Subwoofer is hooked into the Pre-Out Subwoofer port with a Philips Digital audio coaxial cable (Amazon.com: Digital Coax Audio Cable: Electronics).

I have not tested this with my Playstation 3, my other source.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

scotty82 said:


> I have my Computer hooked up Mini->RCA into the Game/TV RCA Inputs of my Onkyo 605. I have my X-MTM Left and Right hooked into the Left and Right channels with 12 gauge speaker wire. These work fine. The Subwoofer is hooked into the Pre-Out Subwoofer port with a Philips Digital audio coaxial cable (Amazon.com: Digital Coax Audio Cable: Electronics).
> 
> I have not tested this with my Playstation 3, my other source.


 
If you want to try another cable, you can use a regular composit video cable (yellow) G/L!

hyghwayman


----------



## l´Blundt (Jul 6, 2006)

Try changing your front-speakers setting to something else than fullband. That should do the trick:bigsmile:

l´Blundt


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*scotty82,*

Have you got it figured out yet:dontknow:?

hyghwayman


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

scotty82 said:


> Hey I just received my new subwoofer today (PB10), but I'm having problems getting it setup right.
> 
> It is very muted and I can only start to hear it when I have the gain up to about 60%. I have messed with crossover settings and stuff to try to get it to work but it's the same problem.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, does the amp get really hot to the touch? I'm only wondering because someone on AVS just purchased a PB10-NSD not too long ago and had problems with the amp being hot (like burn your hand hot) and very weak output. Might want to check it out. He got a replacement amp and that one also had heat issues. Has amp heat been a problem? I ask because maybe they had a bad batch or something, since you got your PB10 within a couple weeks of the other guy. Check the amp temperature, and make sure to talk to SVS about it as well.

Of course it's also possible that it's positioned in a bad place in the room, you're sitting in a bad place in the room (such as half way between the front and back walls, right in the middle of the room - a terrible place for good bass response), or the subwoofer level got lowered somehow in the AVR to like -10dB or so. I've had that happen before and it's quite annoying. Anyway, good luck!


----------

